
Paper books are the new vinyl records - yarapavan
http://lemire.me/blog/2014/09/02/paper-books-are-the-new-vinyl-records/
======
mchahn
I have a rather pedantic observation of the difference between books and
vinyl.

Are not paper books digital to begin with? Characters in a book can be
converted to binary with no change in information content. Vinyl records lose
some information when converted. (I'm not going to wade into the argument of
whether this is a good thing or not).

